
VC Chamath Palihapitiya on Falling for “Ponzi Scheme” of Silicon Valley (21:47) - als1863
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwRZtZQoLtQ
======
sajid
Great interview.

On the ground insight into venture incentives and how they are misaligned with
the needs of startups and founders.

"Grow real, grow slow, like Amazon."

